# hibiscrub dilution



## rforsyth1984 (2 August 2006)

what ratio do you make up of hibiscrub:water for treating cuts? And does it vary for different things, e.g. mud fever?


----------



## amage (2 August 2006)

i tend to just stick a dash in waster and mix it up...not really sure of exact dilution but our vets told us just do it like the way you would fairy liquid in water...then more concentrated if you feel its needed


----------



## Louby (2 August 2006)

I do the same, just a splash but I have used it neat on vets reccomendation (wasnt a cut though it was a scabby area!) so I dont think it would do any harm if you dont get it just right.


----------



## rforsyth1984 (3 August 2006)

I always used a splash in half a bucket of water for mud fever, but wondered if it needed to be more precise for cuts and things. Glad to know I was doing it right, thanks amage and Louby!


----------



## sharni (3 August 2006)

my vet told me it was a splash or even a capful into a bucket of water


----------



## wvfoxylady (10 August 2006)

We use it one part hibiscrub to eight parts water for cleaning wounds etc. You can use it neat to break down scabs and things. Just as long as you dry the area after use you'll be fine.x


----------

